# continental giants ears



## RachieandJoey (Jul 28, 2014)

I have bought a continental giant who's supposedly about 12 weeks now. His ears aren't standing up, they both started to flop to one side. When we got him they were both up. Is there anything wrong? His ears look clean. I have attached pictures of Barney, and his mum and dad. Thanks


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

i wouldn't worry, ears do all kinds of strange things as they grow up. One of my lops had a back to front ear as a kit, careful massaging helped it settle ok. If both of his parents are pure bred then his ears should stand up. If there's nother breed in the parental mix then his ears might helicopter a bit.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

It'll just give him more character. 

Don't stress. His ears will be what they will be, and they will take a while to settle while he grows.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm guessing as he's vienna marked he's crossed with a Dutch at some point and isn't a pure conti. 

From the photo it's just looks like he's got some growing into his ears to do. 

You should be aware of head tilt/ e cuniculi which is caused by a nasty parasite. Your boy looks fine but its worth keeping an eye on. It can take effect on young animals during stressful times like a new home.


----------



## RachieandJoey (Jul 28, 2014)

Should they be standing up now or not?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> I'm guessing as he's vienna marked he's crossed with a Dutch at some point and isn't a pure conti.


The Dutch pattern and the Vienna gene are separate (but confusingly, look similar). Vienna marked rabbits often turn up if there is any Blue-eyed White in the background, so it's still possible he is pure Conti.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

emzybabe said:


> I'm guessing as he's vienna marked he's crossed with a Dutch at some point and isn't a pure conti.
> 
> From the photo it's just looks like he's got some growing into his ears to do.
> 
> You should be aware of head tilt/ e cuniculi which is caused by a nasty parasite. Your boy looks fine but its worth keeping an eye on. It can take effect on young animals during stressful times like a new home.


vienna marked and dutch markings are totally different, dutch do not carry the vienna gene, the vienna gene is actually the same gene as the bew gene (bew is 2 copies)


----------



## RachieandJoey (Jul 28, 2014)

MerlinsMum said:


> The Dutch pattern and the Vienna gene are separate (but confusingly, look similar). Vienna marked rabbits often turn up if there is any Blue-eyed White in the background, so it's still possible he is pure Conti.


What do you mean blue eyed white? I'm confused, sorry


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

RachieandJoey said:


> What do you mean blue eyed white? I'm confused, sorry


It's a colour of rabbits - white with blue eyes, and comes from the Vienna gene.

Rabbits with only one Vienna gene usually have a few white patches (Vienna Marked) but those with two Vienna genes are white all over with blue eyes.

Blue-eyed White [aka BEW]









Vienna marked


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

There is something very beautiful about a blue eyed white - but then I'm biased, as we have one.


----------



## RachieandJoey (Jul 28, 2014)

I thought so but his eyes or blue/brown so I'm not sure..


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

RachieandJoey said:


> I thought so but his eyes or blue/brown so I'm not sure..


Blue or partly blue eyes are common in Vienna marked rabbits.


----------

